# im so sad think we have CL



## luvbug*diapers (Feb 23, 2010)

Has anyone delt with Caseous Lymphadenitis.
our 3 yr old nubian has a lump on here jaw just below her ear.
I consider it a hard lump.
My first thought was it is a full abscess but did not feel like a regular abscess(like it was in a pocket) and when i was unable to find a pucture hole i was confussed and started searching for an answer on th internet.


Now these are our first goats and all equipment is new.
so im stumped at how she could have contracted such a desease.

If pictures would help id be happy to go take some.

Im afarid to lance and drain it now knowing i could contaiminate the herd.


If it is CL what do you all think is best?
Is there a cure?
euthinize or give her to someone that needs a weedeater?

also when i first bought her she coughed a lot and i remember doing research on lumg worm thinking it was odd since the others did not do it.with the coughing and now the lump i fear the worst.

Im so sad, she is the reason i bought this set of does.
so beautiful and gentle.

Im going today to pick up a wormer just in case she has worms.
but shows no other signs that she does.weight,attitude,hair and stool all good.

did fecal on one of them and the count was low 

any ideas for tx would be great but i fear the worst for this doe.


----------



## CrossCreekTX (Aug 10, 2009)

You might want to talk to a vet and have her tested. There are other things that can cause abscesses. Hopefull it isn't CL.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

have a vet lance it and send the gunk for testing -- that will let you know exactly what it is. :hug:


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

I would lance it and send it to the lab. I would also keep her separated from your other goats.


----------



## luvbug*diapers (Feb 23, 2010)

thank you all.
ill go seperate her right now in case that thing blows.
renee


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

The same thing happened to one of my friends last year. A couple of her goats had a persistant cough. She tried everything possible...Rx's, worming...etc. Finally after six months one of them developed a lump on the back of one of her back legs. We lanced it and sure enough it was CL. 


Is there any hair over the lump? Could you take a pic and post it? Keeping or destroying the goat is solely up to you. You need to think about what purpose you have the goats for and base your decision on those reasons. 

Just because they have a cough and developed a lump doesn't necessarily mean it's CL. I really hope it's not :hug: Think positive :wink:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

There are many, many things that can cause an abscess on the face.... straw... weeds... it doesn't take much. For Safety sake I would take her to the vet asap... have him/her lance it and send in the fluid for testing. I wouldn't wait in case it is CL because if it ruptures on your property... your property will be contaminated and it takes years for CL to die off on the ground. I wouldn't worry too much yet though... like I said... sooo many things can cause an abscess.... especially on their face. :hug:


----------



## luvbug*diapers (Feb 23, 2010)

thank you for the encouragement on this.
I have a call out to the vet and have her seperated.
Im praying that she is fine and the test will come back negative.
renee



myfainters said:


> There are many, many things that can cause an abscess on the face.... straw... weeds... it doesn't take much. For Safety sake I would take her to the vet asap... have him/her lance it and send in the fluid for testing. I wouldn't wait in case it is CL because if it ruptures on your property... your property will be contaminated and it takes years for CL to die off on the ground. I wouldn't worry too much yet though... like I said... sooo many things can cause an abscess.... especially on their face. :hug:


----------



## luvbug*diapers (Feb 23, 2010)

oh man that stinks.
there is hair over the lump.
ill get couple of pictures and see what ya think.
renee



bheila said:


> The same thing happened to one of my friends last year. A couple of her goats had a persistant cough. She tried everything possible...Rx's, worming...etc. Finally after six months one of them developed a lump on the back of one of her back legs. We lanced it and sure enough it was CL.
> 
> Is there any hair over the lump? Could you take a pic and post it? Keeping or destroying the goat is solely up to you. You need to think about what purpose you have the goats for and base your decision on those reasons.
> 
> Just because they have a cough and developed a lump doesn't necessarily mean it's CL. I really hope it's not :hug: Think positive :wink:


----------



## luvbug*diapers (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: im so sad think we have CL-pictures added*

here are a few pictures for you goat lovers.
see if they fit the profil of CL.
thank you
renee




























goats are so curious

renee


----------



## luvbug*diapers (Feb 23, 2010)

can one do this themself?
like send things to a lab?
im confortable doing it but not sure if we can just send stuff in.
sure it would lower the cost then having a vet come and do it.

renee



bheila said:


> I would lance it and send it to the lab. I would also keep her separated from your other goats.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

While it might be CL, the location is also indictive of a tooth abscess. Most CL abscess's loose the hair covering them.


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes you can send the sample in yourself. I use WADDL for most of my tests.
I agree with Crocee. CL lumps usually have no hair, especially at the size of your does lump.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

If you can take her to the vet it would not only be cheaper, but the lancing would not happen on your property, which would be a good thing. If you do it on your property, do it somewhere where you know you will never have any goats ever again. I don't know if other livestock gets it.

I had a doeling with a lump that looked like CL but turned out to be a saliva pocket, I guess this isn't likely for an adult, but that is one more thing it can be. I still had to get rid of her because I couldn't drain it every month, as it was going to need, but that's how I got my wonderful nubian Tsu, who is her sister.

Jan


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Have the vet see her ....it might not be CL at all..... if it is a tooth problem... the vet can treat her..... besides if you feel uncomfortable dealing with it yourself it is best to let the vet take a look see..... also you can have the vet keep a sample of the fluid... and have it sent in ...to test for CL..... just for GP.... to ease your mind... if it is not.. :wink: :hug:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes please take her in & have the vet draw out the contents if you dont feel comfortable about doing it yourself.
Last yr had a doe with large lump on her neck. A freind came out & drew out a sample. Sent it to WADDL where results showed staph & e coli; consistent with a wound poked by something with manure on it. No CL.
Please dont do anything drastic until you know for sure. 
Meantime a good idea to seperate her. Hugs, I know how difficult this is until you get definite results. :hug:


----------



## fruittartcaprines (Mar 3, 2010)

Nothing really useful to say but *hugs* to you, and good thoughts that she turns out to be okay.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

There is a vaccine for CL now. Does anyone use it?


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

the vaccine is standard practice in Australia, it works very very well. Hugs and all the above advice is correct, if it does turn out to be CL please dont think you have to euthanase your lovely doe, it can be eradicated and controlled with a good vaccine and hygiene program.


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

The thing about the CL vac is that if you give it to a healthy goat they will test positive for CL , but if you give it to just the goats who have it can control it. 
So with the vac. and good management (ie a pen just for does that start to have lumps that is easy scubable) you can have CL in your herd with out a lot of danger to others.


----------



## luvbug*diapers (Feb 23, 2010)

OH my i never would put an animal down not knowing what it was.
she is so sweet that id have to be double posative before even considering that an option.
we will see the vet on thursday,that is her first open appointment.
renee



nancy d said:


> Yes please take her in & have the vet draw out the contents if you dont feel comfortable about doing it yourself.
> Last yr had a doe with large lump on her neck. A freind came out & drew out a sample. Sent it to WADDL where results showed staph & e coli; consistent with a wound poked by something with manure on it. No CL.
> Please dont do anything drastic until you know for sure.
> Meantime a good idea to seperate her. Hugs, I know how difficult this is until you get definite results. :hug:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Sometimes a poke can be so slight you wont even know it's there. We shaved the aera & found what we thought could be an entry.
The worst part of it was having to isolate her she was not a happy camper!


----------



## luvbug*diapers (Feb 23, 2010)

yes she sounds so sad and im so sure the neighbors love to hear her unhappy sounds too.im glad though to hear ther is more explanations to her lump then cl.
why is it i go directly to the bad thoughts before exploring other options.
renee



nancy d said:


> Sometimes a poke can be so slight you wont even know it's there. We shaved the aera & found what we thought could be an entry.
> The worst part of it was having to isolate her she was not a happy camper!


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

luvbug*diapers said:


> yes she sounds so sad and im so sure the neighbors love to hear her unhappy sounds too.im glad though to hear ther is more explanations to her lump then cl.
> why is it i go directly to the bad thoughts before exploring other options.
> renee


i think that is just human nature. (((hug))) Sure hope it turns out to be something minor and easily treated.


----------



## cyanne (Jan 7, 2009)

We just went through this ourselves. An 8 wk old nigerian doeling had a hard lump pop up right where her neck meets the chest, dead center. I was thinking, oh crap, I hope this isn't CL. She was already separate from the rest of the herd, in with a small group of other bottle babies, but I moved her into my bathroom to get her away from them as well. I didn't *think* it was CL, due to the location, her age, and the fact that we've just started out with goats about 1 1/2 yrs ago, we've never had it on our property to our knowledge (it it was, it was long before we bought this place), and all of our goats were purchased from reputable show herds. But, still, I couldn't stop worrying, I thought about the used fence panels I bought and thought, what if the previous owners used those panels for goats that had CL?

My usual vet was not there when I went in the next day, the vet who was there scrubbed the area and used a needle to draw out some fluid. I sighed with relief when I saw it because it was just blood-tinged clear watery fluid and everything I read said CL pus was thick, white, and yucky. Well, this vet said that they usually see CL cases when they are much further along because people don't usually notice and get them to the vet as fast as I did so maybe the fluid just hadn't had time to turn yucky...he said I had two options, send the fluid sample in for $50 to have it cultured (this was on top of the $100 I was already paying for the visit) OR give her 5 days of antibiotic injections and 3 days of anti-inflammatory injections and see if the lump responded quickly or got worse. He said if it cleared up easily it was 'probably' not CL. I chose the second option and he saved the fluid to send off if it looked like the lump was not shrinking.

For 4 days she lived in my bathroom and I worried and thought how awful it was going to be to have her put to sleep since I couldn't imagine anyone wanting to give her a home when she had such a serious disease and I couldn't keep her here if I want to continue showing and have a good reputation for having a clean, disease-free herd. Very upsetting as she was the first kid born with my herd name, out of my favorite doe, and a bottle baby to boot!

So, on the day I was supposed to call in and give him a decision on the sample (her lump had shrunk quickly, but I had decided to send it in anyway because I was so nervous about the CL), the vet who had seen her was not even there, so I talked to my usual vet who is much more experienced with goats. She said, don't even bother with the sample, she had seen many, many cases of CL and it is ALWAYS a thick, cheesy fluid, never the clearish/blood tinged stuff that had come out of my little goat's lump. She said it would be rare for one her age to get it anyway, especially since none of my other goats had ever had it and that she probably was jumping around playing with the other babies and something poked her and a little bacteria got in.

Sure enough, within a day or two of finishing the meds the lump was completely gone and she has been a happy, healthy little goat ever since. VERY relieved!

A few things I learned from the experience: goats are going to get lumps and not all of them will be CL...especially since they act like idiots so often and run and jump and play so rough as well as scratching themselves on sharp branches, etc...next time I see I lump I am going to separate the goat immediately and draw off a little fluid myself to see what it looks like and maybe send it to the lab myself if it is suspicious rather than paying so much for the vet to do it. 

And I need to buy some of the stronger antibiotics to keep around like most of the other breeders I know. Seriously, a friend of ours pays like $60 for a BIG bottle of Naxcel so they have it when they need it. I paid like $50 for 5 little syringes with about 1 cc each of Naxcel and 3 syringes with 1cc each of Dex. Ridiculous.


----------



## luvbug*diapers (Feb 23, 2010)

thank you for your info.
im glad your little one is okay.
well im torn between paying im guessing close to 200 for the vet bill or sending it in myself for 70.00 with the supplies and lab cost.

geez im so wishy washy on this.
just wish i had the supplies here now to do it.

renee



cyanne said:


> We just went through this ourselves. An 8 wk old nigerian doeling had a hard lump pop up right where her neck meets the chest, dead center. I was thinking, oh crap, I hope this isn't CL. She was already separate from the rest of the herd, in with a small group of other bottle babies, but I moved her into my bathroom to get her away from them as well. I didn't *think* it was CL, due to the location, her age, and the fact that we've just started out with goats about 1 1/2 yrs ago, we've never had it on our property to our knowledge (it it was, it was long before we bought this place), and all of our goats were purchased from reputable show herds. But, still, I couldn't stop worrying, I thought about the used fence panels I bought and thought, what if the previous owners used those panels for goats that had CL?
> 
> My usual vet was not there when I went in the next day, the vet who was there scrubbed the area and used a needle to draw out some fluid. I sighed with relief when I saw it because it was just blood-tinged clear watery fluid and everything I read said CL pus was thick, white, and yucky. Well, this vet said that they usually see CL cases when they are much further along because people don't usually notice and get them to the vet as fast as I did so maybe the fluid just hadn't had time to turn yucky...he said I had two options, send the fluid sample in for $50 to have it cultured (this was on top of the $100 I was already paying for the visit) OR give her 5 days of antibiotic injections and 3 days of anti-inflammatory injections and see if the lump responded quickly or got worse. He said if it cleared up easily it was 'probably' not CL. I chose the second option and he saved the fluid to send off if it looked like the lump was not shrinking.
> 
> ...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

if you can do it yourself then by all means do that. 

What is that you need to be able to do it yourself?


----------



## cyanne (Jan 7, 2009)

Well, now, I would recommend checking with your vet first to get an idea on the cost because my vet is a bit steep on EVERYTHING they do so it would probably be less for you. Since there are other possibilities for what it might be, it would probably be a good idea to have the vet look at it just in case and I know it helped me to watch him do the procedure so now I feel more confident about doing it myself. The breakdown on my costs was about $50 for the exam fee, which included taking the sample of fluid and then about $50 for the meds. It would have been another $50 to have them send the sample off to the lab.

That said, getting a sample should not be too hard the way my vet did it, because he did not lance it, all he did was shave the area, clean it really well with antiseptic, then he inserted a needle into the lump and moved it around while pulling back on the plunger of the syringe until he hit a pocket of fluid and was able to draw some out.

He used a fairly large gauge needle...probably about an 18, just in case the pus was thick, but in my doeling's case it was just watery stuff.

She didn't act like it hurt *too* much and it was fairly easy to hold her for him but I definitely recommend you have a helper to hold the goat while you do the needle part.

Good luck and I hope your doe is okay!


----------



## luvbug*diapers (Feb 23, 2010)

the lab wants the lump sample sent in a red top tube and ill be sending in a blood sample also in case she has antibodies to cl (if she has it that is)
guess they test the blood first to antibodies then do the puss.that was my understanding talking to the lab guy.

ill be tring to take a blood sample from all the girls for cae as long as im at it.
like 6.00 to test for the cae.

that way ill know for sure that my girls are clean.
they supposenly came from a person who tests every year for it.

but 6.00 each for a bit of piece of mind is well worth it to me.

i went ahead canceled the vet appointment and ordered the tubes.

renee



StaceyRoop said:


> if you can do it yourself then by all means do that.
> 
> What is that you need to be able to do it yourself?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh ok I was going to sell you some tubes but if you have them on order thats great -- hopefully it will go well and you can get the peace of mind you deserve :hug:


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Stacey, you still haven't used all those tubes you bought 2 years ago?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

nope! I bought like 200 of them! haha

but I only have a few left and not really selling them just offering them when someone needs one or two at a time in a pinch. You know me, always wanting to help


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

I know what you mean. I just placed an order for 100 red tops. I will share part of mine since I won't be using them all. I bought 3 from you but now I have 5 goats(7 tomorrow or Friday) and need to keep a few on hand.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I am always on the look out on ebay for a good buy

I just saw a listing for 900 of them! I am contemplating it but its like 90.00 shipping included.  but it comes out to being only 10 cents a tube that way! so I am really considering it and then I can sell what I dont need to others  I am waiting ot hear back if they are glass or plastic. If they are plastic I am going for it. If glass I will pass


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I have been following this thread, but haven't responded till now.

CL can show in the beginning stages of the lump as fluid and not dry prudulent discharge. For a vet to say that only means that they have not dealt with an early case - only a late stage abcess.

The CL vaccine that is on the market, is a sheep vaccine - and yes it can show positive in a goat, but not always.

If this truly is CL, which I hope that it is not, you can draw out some of the prudulent matter and send to WADDL for an isolate and then have it sent to Hygia in california to have a vaccine made for your other goaties if you choose


----------



## luvbug*diapers (Feb 23, 2010)

id still love to get some from you sent priority if i could.
these tubes wont be here until end of next week.-7 to 10 days they said or pay 30 shipping overnight.
so if i could get 4 id be so overly joyed by it.
that was my biggest thought was the time it would take to get to me verses the vet.
thank you
renee



StaceyRoop said:


> oh ok I was going to sell you some tubes but if you have them on order thats great -- hopefully it will go well and you can get the peace of mind you deserve :hug:


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

You can buy the tubes from the vet also. this way you won't have shipping or the wait since you need them ASAP. I wasn't trying to take the sale away from Stacey, just thought it might be faster.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Pm me your address -- I maybe able to get out tomorrow


----------



## luvbug*diapers (Feb 23, 2010)

ya i called her first but never heard back so i let it go as an option
renee



crocee said:


> You can buy the tubes from the vet also. this way you won't have shipping or the wait since you need them ASAP. I wasn't trying to take the sale away from Stacey, just thought it might be faster.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Hey Stacey if you buy all them tubes and want to sell some let me know. Im going to pull blood again this summer if I can, and I will need some red top tubes again. That's if you want to thanks.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yup I bought them -- I can certainly sell you some 

I was checking shipping out and a flat rate box will probably be the way to go but of course I forgot the price already. 10 somethign sounds about right thought.


----------



## luvbug*diapers (Feb 23, 2010)

update
got the blood from her no problem
but i tried to aspirate the lump and nothing.
poked it twice.
darn im thinking bad thoughts now.

so i give her a break and thought ill lance it a bit later.
she was totally freaking out about the lump pokes.

well i go back out there and holly heck she is all puffed up under her neck now.
it is soft.i think must of hit a blood vein or something and it leaked blood inside.
i forget that name.hematoma maybe

sooooo im stumped and called the vet to take a looksy.
ill still send in the blood and have her lance it to see if goo comes out.

geez this poor goat.
she eats fine and all else seems well on her
now i feel real bad for her

it is so hard to tell when to leave it alone,try something or to call the vet.
that is the hardest part about this.
renee


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Poor girl...glad you are having the vet take a look...and have it tested... just in case...... keep us updated ...I am praying... it will be a great outcome .....all the way around... :hug: ray:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yah the vein blew out -- not sure what the remedy is for that. But it does happen


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

kelebek said:


> The CL vaccine that is on the market, is a sheep vaccine -


yes, our vaccine here in Australia is a sheep vaccine too - but CL - or cheesy gland as we call it - is the same in sheep. And using the sheep vaccine in our goats is standard practice and works very well


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

the vaccine may work BUT in the minds of people who show and test they dont like the vaccine because the goat will come up positive on the ELISA blood test.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

I forgot to come back and read this thread, Stacey just let me know what it would be total I would need about 16 tubes. I also hope everything turns out alright for this goat. Last year when me and my friend pulled blood for the first time, we must have leaked a little blood in between the skin but I just put some pressure on it and the bump went away. Hope you get your answers soon.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

um I have just been telling people to pay me for shipping and giving a little extra for the tubes i haven't really known what to charge.

What do you think is fair per tube? what does it cost from the vet does anyone know?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Renee, Did you take her to the Vet? If so what is the outcome? Sending good vibes to you.


----------



## luvbug*diapers (Feb 23, 2010)

no she has not been to the vet yet.
i had a call out to her last night and still have not heard back.
im thinking of looking for another vet here real soon.
second time this has happened. :veryangry: 
guess im a bit to scatchy for her.
i never missed an appointment but i have canceled.

i sent the blood work in today.hope to have an answer here real soon on that.
the lab is just an hour drive or so away so im thinking it should get there real quick.

ill post the results once they are in.

thank you for the thinking of us over here. :grouphug: 
:stars: renee :stars:



sweetgoats said:


> Renee, Did you take her to the Vet? If so what is the outcome? Sending good vibes to you.


----------



## CrossCreekTX (Aug 10, 2009)

Before you lance an abscess, you need to apply warm, wet compresses to draw it, otherwise you can just spread the infection. You could also use a drawing salve with a dressing if she'd leave it alone. What you are trying to do is to get the infection walled off in a discrete area. Then you lance it and the purulent matter can be cleaned out. I'd do it away from the regular goat area, someplace that can be disinfected, like a concrete driveway.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Stacey I dont know what the vet charges cause when I called to ask they wouldnt even sell them to me. Just let me know what you think. I bought some off here last year, but I only got nine from her. She charged me $5 for shipping and $5 for the tubes. But I dont know.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ok send me your address via PM and I will send them out to you and then let you know shipping cost.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

stacey, do your shows require a negative CL test?

ours only require JD and CAE, which I guess is why the CL thing isnt such a big problem. But I see where you are coming from


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

no the shows dont require a negative CL test but all show people like to see paperwork stating "CL tested negative" so you cant say that if they have been vaccinated


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

oh ok - we tend to want EITHER CL tested -ve or CL vaccinated - guess its just a different way of doing things. But I can totally understand why you wouldnt want to use the vaccine for a control measure in a show or breeding herd then.


----------



## luvbug*diapers (Feb 23, 2010)

she has a high posative titer to cl.

What would you do if this was your goat?
guessing ill get many different answers to this but im so torn on my next step.

ive even read that the abscess wouldnt be contagious if you inject formalin in to them.they just sluff off until the next one appers.

i also read that flies can carry the bacteria,any thoughts on that?


help for a confussed and sad goatie owner.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Renee - I am so sorry that this has happened.

The biggest thing that you need to think about is your future plans for your goats and for your herd. Are you wanting a "show" herd, or milk for your family? Is this an animal that you would like to keep and risk the others contracting CL? Would you be willing to have a specific vaccine made for the rest of your herd, even though it will make them show high positive if ever blood tested? Are you able to make a quarentine pen far away from the other goats for your "cl positive" goats to keep them as pets?

I understand that these are some hard questions. No one can tell you what to do or be able to make a decision for you - but they can give you the tools to make the best decision for you and your herd.

My best to you and your decision.


----------



## luvbug*diapers (Feb 23, 2010)

thank you for your input.
reading it it finally hit me- like really hit me- i have to get rid of her.
i knew it but was hoping by chance the previeous owner had vax her for it.
but she just called and she didnt.

thank you
renee



kelebek said:


> Renee - I am so sorry that this has happened.
> 
> The biggest thing that you need to think about is your future plans for your goats and for your herd. Are you wanting a "show" herd, or milk for your family? Is this an animal that you would like to keep and risk the others contracting CL? Would you be willing to have a specific vaccine made for the rest of your herd, even though it will make them show high positive if ever blood tested? Are you able to make a quarentine pen far away from the other goats for your "cl positive" goats to keep them as pets?
> 
> ...


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh, Renee, I'm so sorry. :hug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Renee, I was so hoping for a better outcome for you.


What did the people say that you got her from? Do they have others with it? :hug: :hug:


----------



## luvbug*diapers (Feb 23, 2010)

i bought the 3 they had.they were 4h projects that the boy grew out of and mam was not wanting to milk them anymore.

i am now going to send in blood from my other 2 in hopes they dont have it also.

renee



sweetgoats said:


> Renee, I was so hoping for a better outcome for you.
> 
> What did the people say that you got her from? Do they have others with it? :hug: :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Where did you send the blood too? I am assuming WADDL but not positive. Did you talk to them on the phone? I knwo when I talked to the guy on the phone he said my CAE results I got more info on the levels instead of just what the paper said. 

sometimes they will redo the test to make sure they got it right the first time and if the levels change with a different draw of blood later (I know they do this with CAE "suspect" or "borderline" but not sure about CL)


----------



## luvbug*diapers (Feb 23, 2010)

i did call them (UC DAVIS) TO MAKE SURE I WAS READING THE RESULTS CORRECTLY.
THEY SAID IT WAS VERY HIGH LEVELS.
LIKE SO HIGH THAT IT IS VERY LIKELY THESE WERE INSIDE TOO.
SORRY for the capitals.

but the good news is that a very nice family came over to adopt her.
they have 2 kids that so wanted a goat.
he has a horse to be buddies with.
a vet friend of thiers would lance the abcesses whenever they popped up for next to nothing.

she looked back at us as he drove down the driveway and hollered .
my daughterand i just broke out cring.

the boys were like why they cring?

i hate this part of owning animals.

but with that i can breath a bit easier not worring about that thing popping all over the place.

thank you all for talking me though this.
i felt like i have a community helping me :grouphug: 
renee



StaceyRoop said:


> Where did you send the blood too? I am assuming WADDL but not positive. Did you talk to them on the phone? I knwo when I talked to the guy on the phone he said my CAE results I got more info on the levels instead of just what the paper said.
> 
> sometimes they will redo the test to make sure they got it right the first time and if the levels change with a different draw of blood later (I know they do this with CAE "suspect" or "borderline" but not sure about CL)


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Renee,

One thing you might want to let the new family know - is that when there is an open abcess - they need to seperate the goat into a "contamination" area till it heals. Reason being is CL is called Pigeon Fever in horses.... 

Just wanted to let you know.

I am glad that you were able to find a home for her and that she didn't have to be culled because of it.


----------

